# Toro 38035 Wheels Won't Engage



## MonsterRain (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey, guys. I was taking care of my driveway, and just finished. I stopped, took my hand off the handle for a minute, and when I put it back on, the blower wouldn't move. It was lovely pushing up my hill of a driveway. Anyway, the only thing I know at this point is that the the wheels will move freely without trying to engage them, but as soon as you do, they lock up. Also, pushing the handle down while in reverse is very loose and 3rd is really tight. I've worked on this a bunch of times before, but can't figure this one out. Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to the Toro Lair MonsterRain! 

That's a 3.5hp 21" Toro...they appear to be made from '84 to '89 but the traction assemblies look unchanged in the range of years. Unfortunately, there's little resemblance to the traction assy on my 824 so I'm of little help. 

Regardless, it sounds like you may have to put this in the service position and pop-off the belly-pan to see what's going on inside...since it seems to have happened instantaneously and not an adjustment problem.

When moving into the service position, make sure the fuel is shut-off (_I remove the tank completely_) and make sure that there isn't any fuel in the carb bowl. I also like to drain the oil but that isn't completely necessary.

good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello monsterrain, welcome to *SBF!!* there is a service manual in the toro section of the forum and if you need an owners manual its free on toro's website


----------



## MonsterRain (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks, guys! I should be able to pop her open a little later and see what's going on. Hopefully I'll see what I'm looking for.


----------



## MonsterRain (Jan 27, 2015)

Is it safe to say that this shredded belt is the problem, or could it be just one part?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the one on my 521E did the same thing last year. not knowing how old the other belt was i changed them both


----------



## MonsterRain (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah, probably a good idea. I was given this 2 seasons ago, so I have no idea how old they are, either. Now, to figure out how to change it. I guess I should be good with the owner's and service manuals? And is that the V-belt?


----------



## MonsterRain (Jan 27, 2015)

Bleh. The owner's manual can't help and the service manual doesn't go back far enough; none of the models are like mine. Guess I'll have to wing it. Wish me luck!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

whenever in doubt, I use the toro genuine parts page. I don't know the exact year of your machine (we need your serial number) but this is for 1986:
21 37-9090 V BELT-3L, TRACTION <-- the one that broke
22 37-9080 V-BELT (29.50 INCH) <-- Auger

You should verify the part # based on your exact year.


----------



## MonsterRain (Jan 27, 2015)

Ok, great. I'm taking it apart now, really not a problem. My serial number is 8001387, so I'll use that to ensure I have the right belt. Thanks!


----------



## MonsterRain (Jan 27, 2015)

Well, got the belt off and ordered a new one from Toro. Thanks, again! I'm sure I'll be back sooner than later.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Glad you ended up with an easy problem. For the drive belt any old generic belt should work. You can get one from any auto parts or lawnmower place. If you have a Tractor Supply Company or Rural King close by they have cheap belts. You just need to know the size. For the auger make sure you get a heavy duty Kevlar or Aramid cord one.


----------



## MonsterRain (Jan 27, 2015)

Great, thank you. There are a few places locally and at least one of them will have it based on prior experience. Cancelled the Toro order for now until I check around here.


----------

